# Life Is Never Dull At Wolfwood!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

6:30am
Beautiful, calm Summer Saturday morning
The entire house is still asleep (except of course, Wolfie, who hasn't slept more than 2 hrs all night)
VVVVVRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
"What's that", Wolfie thinks (quietly, so as not to awake the sleeping bodies)

Nothing. Silence. Were you dreaming?

Quiet.........peacefull........birds waking up

Snoring dogs........

VVVVVRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Nope. There it is again.

"Could it be?" thinks Wolfie. "No....it never has been........not once.....not a single one of those _OTHER_ times"

VVVVVRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

"It's gotta be...doesn't it?"

"Watch the windows - - maybe it is - - - no, you always think it will be - - - but it never has been - - - "

VVVVVRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

"*YIP*" says Seeker in his EVER-so-clear-at-6:30AM voice









"Rap" "Rap" "Rap" ....... on the bedroom door

"Anyone awake? Anyone want a free ride?" asks the voice thru the bedroom door

*
WHAT?????!!!!!!!!!!
*

Wolfie springs from bed (and she thought she'd been awake before







). Staring at her through the bedroom window, partially hidden by the garage roof top, is THIS! Brought down with the assistance of her BIL who just happened to be out taking an early morning walk....

Nope. Life is never dull at Wolfwood......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jud, everybody kinda thought you were a lot of hot air at times.........









So, did you go for a ride?

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! Things like that don't happen every day. So, did you?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

.....







always the smart guy....

Yuppers! We got a 15 min or so ride (that's $20 in fuel) about 50' above Wolfwood. WOW!!! It all looks REALLY cool from up there.....followed by champagne and a "Toast to Wolfwood" while the crew folded up the balloon and put her away for another day. The captain is from a few towns over and had to set down 'cuz a passenger was a bit queezy. Hopefully, we've now made a ballooning friend and we'll be seeing more of him. Seems he has been looking for a good place to start up a not-to-formal "Tethered Ride" business







Maybe I'm biased....(a little....)....but seems like as good a place as any


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! That is just WAY to cool!
PDX_Shannon is very jealous!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....that is S-O-O-O-O cool!!!!







......we're all quite envious, especially the boys...yet another reason to head to the NE







Looks like you all had a FABULOUS time!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ....that is S-O-O-O-O cool!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on out! We'll arrange for it to happen again


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, just one more tease........... Someday, there's always someday!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW that is Awesome!!







I bet John Luke would love a Hot Air Balloon Ride.









AND to think I thought I had an extra special morning the other day







Raccoon Family

I am so Happy for you both. You are truly experiencing every minute of your journey. 
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Definitely cool to see on your front lawn.

As for the view, I would love to see the video







, getting me in it would be impossible as I have a issue with height and having nothing but a basket under me ..............

John


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll tell you what, next time fly that thing a little west and pick me up. Ok fly alot west. either way, I would love to ake my boy up on that. 
life is good,








Brian


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I'll tell you what, next time fly that thing a little west and pick me up. Ok fly alot west. either way, I would love to ake my boy up on that.
> life is good,
> 
> 
> ...


Pick me up on the way!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

What an amazing experience. The aerial photographs are breathtaking. Thank you for sharing, btw your home is beautiful. Take care,

Brad


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You should have dropped a few dozen water balloons on Eric's place from high in the sky







That would have made a great wakeup call.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> You should have dropped a few dozen water balloons on Eric's place from high in the sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kathy & I only went about 50' up (as a 'thank you' from the pilot) so no chance to lob 6 miles away. But here's a photo taken by one of the passengers as they were descending. Of course, when I 1st saw the balloon, I was looking out that window on the end of the house, looking out over the garage. He was able to move it over to yard from there and come in for a much friendlier landing than the cupola on the garage roof would have provided


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Judi

Thanks for sharing and getting those pics. We have gone to a number of festivals but never had one land in our yard.

Imagine........

_Brian_


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's Swicked-Cool!!!!!!!!!









MaeJae


----------

